# Günstige Realisierung für Steuerung von Lichtschranke und Zähler



## jana.t (13 September 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

ich will mich zukünftig ernsthaft mit dem Thema Automatisierung beschäftigen und mir mal eine richtige Steuerung "zum Anfassen" aufbauen  . Ein paar Lernprogramme habe ich schon mit Step 7 nachgebaut und auch ein HMI mit eingebunden.Um genau zu sein eine Flaschensortieranlage. Das ganze funktioniert schon mal. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...

Ich würde mir gerne die Hardware für folgende Aufgabenstellung zulegen: 
Ich bin natürlich daran interessiert das ganze möglichst günstig anzuschaffen. Die Flaschensortieranlage wäre für mich unerschwinglich 

- Ein Förderband brauche ich vorerst nicht. 
- Ich möchte eine flexible Lichtschranke für verschiedene Größen von Teilen die bei Unterbrechung der Lichtschranke gezählt werden. 

Wenn möglich, sollte man an den 4 oberen grünen Tastern eine Zahl einstellen können. Jedesmal, wenn die Lichtschranke durchbrochen wird, soll der eingestellte Wert um 1 reduziert werden. 
Außerdem sollte man die oben angezeigte Zahl über die unteren Taster entweder manuell um einen hochsetzen, um einen reduzieren oder komplett reseten. 

Was genau brauche ich da an Hardware? Ich muss ja dementsprechend auch mein Aufbau in Step 7 anpassen, oder?!

Freue mich über Tips und Hilfestellung. 

lg Jana


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du dir eine übungsanlage bauen?
Da würde ich mal bei Conrad Elektronik schauen, wenn du ein wenig löten
kannst wirst du da bestimmt fündig.


----------



## jana.t (14 September 2011)

Hallo,

Also nach genauer Anleitung traue ich mir das Löten durchaus zu. Ich habe auch schon relativ günstige Angebote für Lichtschranken gesehen. Nur weiß ich nicht welche Siemens - Hardware ich benötige. Kann mir auch noch nicht vorstellen wie ich meinen "Lichtschrankenbausatz" an die SPS anschließe. Fragen über Fragen.... Eventuell möchte ich das Programm später noch erweitern mit Daten auslesen etc. Aber das würde fürs erste zu weit gehen jetzt ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2011)

Wenn du dir eine SPS Steuerung zum üben zulegen
möchtest würde ich an eine 313 bzw 314 in der
Kompakt Ausführung 'C' nachdenken. Diese haben
schon einiges an Ein bzw. Ausgängen onboard und 
noch zusätzlich ein paar technologische Funktionen 
wie Zähler, Alarmeingänge, Analoge Ein und Ausgänge.


----------

